# Galesi Brescia 22 cal



## getcocked (Jul 21, 2012)

I have in my possession a Galesi Brescia 22 cal. Trying to figure out how to break it down for cleaning. Any help please.


----------



## Easy_CZ (Jul 20, 2012)

Soc It Flli Galesi Brescia Cal 635 - The Firing Line Forums

Its for the. 25, but may work.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

After a little Googling, I came across this set of instructions. I make no promises, as I have never laid eyes on one. Good luck. 

1) Remove the magazine and clear the chamber.

2) Push the slide to the rear until the safety cut in the lower edge aligns with the pivot point of the safety lever. Turn the safety lever all the way to the rear, this will release the takedown latch.

3) With the slide about 1/8" back of it's normal closed position, lift up at the rear to clear the top of the barrel. Push the slide forward and remove it and the recoil spring.

4) The firing pin, spring, and spring guide will fall out of the slide somewhere during this process, pick them up from the floor and the pistol is field stripped.

And, for what it's worth, I think your question is in the wrong section of the forum.


----------

